# These Are Uber's New 'Cultural Norms'



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

At Uber's all-hands meeting today, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi announced the transportation company's new "cultural norms," which includes values like "We build globally, we live locally" and "We do the right thing. Period."

https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/these-are-ubers-new-cultural-norms/


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

MHR said:


> "We do the right thing. Period."


Ha! That will be the day.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I like the words -- but words are just words. Nice talk -- but now, walk the talk.

And Dara will have to excuse drivers for being just a teeny bit skeptical.

You know -- "180 Days" and all. Just sayin...



Mista T said:


> Ha! That will be the day.


This is a serious, world-class business executive trying to turn around a very poor corporate culture.

I think his heart (and brain) are in the right place. But he's got a lot of work to do, and Travis is obviously going to fight him at every turn. It's not going to be easy.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I agree about Dara.

Unfortunately Uber corporate is filled with hundred of TK like-minded people that TK hired, and thousand more like-minded that the first wave then hired. And with TK still vying for power, I can only guess at what a shit show is truly there for Dara to tackle.

I would really love for Uber to become the company that we want it to be. But Skeptical is the accurate, polite description of my feelings.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

But still, every interview he gives it's 'pax this and pax that'.

He never mentions us drivers.

He still needs us for a while.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I agree about Dara.
> 
> Unfortunately Uber corporate is filled with hundred of TK like-minded people that TK hired, and thousand more like-minded that the first wave then hired. And with TK still vying for power, I can only guess at what a shit show is truly there for Dara to tackle.
> 
> I would really love for Uber to become the company that we want it to be. But Skeptical is the accurate, polite description of my feelings.


Dara needs to recruit his top management team, get them all on board and settled in.

Then...and only then...I think you'll start to see REAL change.

If I have any criticism of him so far it's that he has spent too much time putting out fires in London and Brazil. Uber may have to sacrifice some big markets to get a grip on _*ITSELF*_ before it's ready (and able) to move forward.

London will always be there. Brazil vaporizes every three months. Dara needs to control *UBER*.



MHR said:


> But still, every interview he gives it's 'pax this and pax that'.
> 
> He never mentions us drivers.
> 
> He still needs us for a while.


He doesn't need to babble my name every day.

Customers are the core of any business, and taking care of riders is Uber's greatest strength. And they are WAY better at taking care of riders than any of the pretenders.

If Uber succeeds, drivers succeed. It's that simple.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Customers are the core of any business, and taking care of riders is Uber's greatest strength. And they are WAY better at taking care of riders than any of the pretenders.


That's true but at this moment we, the drivers, are the face of Uber to most pax. Any person that contracts with or works for a company is a representative of that company. If employees at a business treat me poorly you can bet I will go elsewhere to spend my money.

You read on these boards, everyday, about how some drivers treat their pax poorly and it's related to the driver's perception of how they're being treated by Uber.

Uber is succeeding and drivers are not seeing any benefits.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MHR said:


> "We do the right thing. Period."


Not abiding by local regulations, threatening to leave a market if rules aren't changed, charging the public astronomically cheap rates as to ruin the fare for hire industry, onboard nearly any applicant for contract driving with minimal requirements and vetting, keep all contractors blind to real world insurance and licensing issues and last but not least having a 2 1/2 star rating on Yelp. If that's the right thing then I expect to see Uber as the 2017 Business of the Year.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JimKE said:


> *Uber may have to* sacrifice some big markets to *get a grip on ITSELF...*
> 
> If Uber succeeds, drivers succeed. It's that simple.


Why does this make me think...

Of the fact that Uber...

Seems to be stroking Uber first...

And letting drivers take it...

Without any lube privided...8>O

Come on Uber...

Start stroking your drivers...

Just a bit more...

You'd be surprised...

Just how much satisfaction...

You may get...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I think there "is" a way for uber to fix itself...

Let's face it...

What's bad about uber
1. the management is awful
2. the support is awful
3. the software is awful
4. the idea is not unique at all by this point

What's good about uber
1. the customer base
2. The drivers





It's a very simple 4 step process to fix uber...


Step 1..

Amazon or google or anyone (literally anyone) starts a rideshare service from scratch, they hire a team, from scratch, write some software- from scratch... with no involvement from the original uber staff..


Step 2.

Then they buy out uber for $40+ billion,


Step 3.
Make EVERYONE sign up again, (drivers and passengers alike)


Step 4.

Then they stick the old name uber on the new software"3.0" keep the new management/staff, and the lock the doors on the old staff, fire them all, (every single uber employee there is, put a 5 year restriction on hiring "old" uber employees) and pretend uber 2.0 never existed.


Uber is fixed...






Oh... and we can leave uber 2.0 up for a few weeks while uber 3.0 gets drivers signed up. Just to make sure you get enough people signed up.


Because we all know that the american public really is stupid enough to not realize what's going on. If they get a message from uber 2.0 saying they need to delete the app and redownload and re sign up, no one will notice, or care... except like 5 people.

Because honestly... starting over has to be easier than fixing it at this point.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/these-are-ubers-new-cultural-norms/
> 
> At Uber's all-hands meeting today, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi announced the transportation company's new "cultural norms," which includes values like "We build globally, we live locally" and "We do the right thing. Period."


I read that, and feel Dara should have been more descriptive and detailed about what he was talking about. It was a vague statement. I'd like to know what he is gonna do to reach that point. It seems like he talked maybe five minute or less.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

The 180 days needs to be extended a bit...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MHR said:


> Uber is succeeding and drivers are not seeing any benefits.


Driver are simply a means to an end, a commodity. Not much different than lumber or cement in the construction industry.

Uber has spent millions of dollars and 1000s of hours researching how much or little, drivers will continue to drive. It's not going to get better for us, it will get worse.

The investors will get their money. Business is heartless. Hell, look how tjey took down Travis K , the guy had just lost lost his mother on a freak accident and the major investors (share holders) pounced on him and forced him out. That's just cold. You think these guys care about our whining?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> At Uber's all-hands meeting today, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi announced the transportation company's new "cultural norms," which includes values like "We build globally, we live locally" and "We do the right thing. Period."
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/these-are-ubers-new-cultural-norms/


Sounds good. Let's see some action!!

"We are customer obsessed. We work tirelessly to earn our customers' trust and business by solving their problems, maximizing their earnings or lowering their costs. We surprise and delight them. We make short-term sacrifices for a lifetime of loyalty."


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4

Don't need to buy uber. 
Just make an app.
Buyout an insurance company.
Attract drivers with a 5% fee. 
Ant incentives.

How else do you think uber keeps losing overseas???


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

I for one I am willing to give them the benefit of the doubt.

In any case, I plan on doing this until self driving cars are everywhere.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Surprise not one word for the people that make all of their money!!!!!


----------



## yoyolate (Dec 2, 2015)

MHR said:


> That's true but at this moment we, the drivers, are the face of Uber to most pax. Any person that contracts with or works for a company is a representative of that company. If employees at a business treat me poorly you can bet I will go elsewhere to spend my money.
> 
> You read on these boards, everyday, about how some drivers treat their pax poorly and it's related to the driver's perception of how they're being treated by Uber.
> 
> Uber is succeeding and drivers are not seeing any benefits.


Apple Retail has a mission statement (like any good business does) and it is "We take the best care of everyone who walks through our doors."

This is designed to by inference include employees, contractors, visitors, patrons, etc.

It is just common sense. If you don't take proper care of your employees or in Ubers case, "independent contractors" then the independent contractors won't take care of your customers.

I live in an interesting area of Dallas. Right on the edge of multi-million dollar houses. At pretty much the same distance from two very different Walmarts. One is the classic bottom of the barrel reject employees getting paid the least money possible, the other has what must be elite employees. They clearly make more money (their clothes, their accessories are tell tales) and they give a much better customer experience.

This is an age old formula. If you abuse your employees, they will find ways to steal, to work less and to do the minimum effort.

Just a tiny bit better paid and they will move mountains. Compare an Apple store employee with almost anyone in the retail world. And it is not because they make that much more money, maybe just a little more, but they are much more invested in the success of the company because the company is much more interested on the success of their people.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

*So, what about the drivers?*
Not once do I see them mentioned in your "Cultural Norms" post. They are Uber's most important asset, yet turnover in that department continues to remain high. If Uber valued quality over quantity and took better care of their drivers, the customers would have a much better experience.

Sent this directly to Dara, we'll see if he responds.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The drivers...

are the most important part...

10 to 1 chances are...

The automatons are not going to be...

Primetime as soon as they hope...

How many times have you wished...

That the person in the car in front of you...

Possessed even rudimentary intelligence...

And robots will be better...???...8>)

Highly doubtful!

Rakos


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Customers are the core of any business, and taking care of riders is Uber's greatest strength. And they are WAY better at taking care of riders than any of the pretenders.
> 
> If Uber succeeds, drivers succeed. It's that simple.


Sorry, but it's both/and.

Simple things like compensation for 10+ minute deadheads to pick up a Pax in more remote places. Folks who live or work outside of more populated areas will understand if they pay extra because they've chosen to need a ride from a more remote location.

Stop d!cking with the DF.

Acheiveable promos.

Stuff as such.

Happy drivers=happy riders.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The stuffed shirts in the glass tower go blah blah blah all day long.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Sorry, but it's both/and.
> 
> Simple things like compensation for 10+ minute deadheads to pick up a Pax in more remote places. Folks who live or work outside of more populated areas will understand if they pay extra because they've chosen to need a ride from a more remote location.
> 
> ...


The fact today -- with up-front pricing -- is that those customers are already usually paying more for those rides. The problem for us drivers is that Uber doesn't share any of that extra money with us, and this being Uber's perceived path to profitably, it is unlikely to change any time soon.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Ah charlatanism... gotta love corporations.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Also, Dara, you don't need to cater to the lowest common denominator pax. $5.00 30 minute rides should be handled by public transportation. Build up a respectable driver workforce who can afford to provide pestilence-free, mechanically-reliable transportation, not headline-worthy, deranged banditos driving Flintstone-quality jalopies.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

This sums up what I think about Uber and their 'commitments'


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

corniilius said:


> *So, what about the drivers?*
> Not once do I see them mentioned in your "Cultural Norms" post. They are Uber's most important asset, yet turnover in that department continues to remain high. If Uber valued quality over quantity and took better care of their drivers, the customers would have a much better experience.
> 
> Sent this directly to Dara, we'll see if he responds.


Please read again. "We harness the power and scale of our global operations to deeply connect with the cities, communities, drivers and riders that we serve, every day."


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

stpetej said:


> Please read again. "We harness the power and scale of our global operations to deeply connect with the cities, communities, drivers and riders that we serve, every day."


Translation:

" We are so big, we can shit on everyone at this point ".


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

They are not worried about drivers because we are not hard to find. The only time wages go up ever is if labor is scarce. Unfortunately driving is an easy job that many can do, it is seldom unpleasant and the costs to operate are buried in the life of the vehicle. This keeps the supply up and the wages low. Hard to see that changing any time soon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> At Uber's all-hands meeting today, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi announced the transportation company's new "cultural norms," which includes values like "We build globally, we live locally" and "We do the right thing. Period."
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/these-are-ubers-new-cultural-norms/


Man i Believe it.
Am on way back from picking up an auction S.U.V. from Providence R.I.

I had to use Uber & Lyft for the first time.
Great guys all of them.
Even pretty good at English.
( did you know Lyft gives driver instructions out loud in Spanish ?)

Still in process of returning now.

No one At a Hotel
Convenience store
Dunkin Donuts
SPEAKS ENGLISH !

Same for D.C. ALMOST.

UP IN NORTH EAST
Peoples from India outnumber Hispanic.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Man i Believe it.
> Am on way back from picking up an auction S.U.V. from Providence R.I.
> 
> I had to use Uber & Lyft for the first time.
> ...


Providence?
I hope you checked for rust.


----------



## UberHuman (Oct 20, 2017)

Friendly Jack said:


> The fact today -- with up-front pricing -- is that those customers are already usually paying more for those rides. The problem for us drivers is that Uber doesn't share any of that extra money with us, and this being Uber's perceived path to profitably, it is unlikely to change any time soon.


The biggest problems I see with Uber at this point are:

Up front pricing that is calculated to be essentially stealth surge rate fares that are NOT passed on to drivers. Instead of just being upfront with us and raising commission rates, they increase their share in this shady and unfair business practice. Higher fares, that drivers don't share in, also tend to inhibit tips when passengers think drivers make more than we do.
Fake surge areas that lure drivers near, but not into the area where they can charge passengers more and pay drivers less. Driver is in surge zone, but ping is just outside, or in lower surge zones. Or the supply/demand surge algorithm does not reflect the reality, and drivers sit for a long time in surge zone without a ping until surge disappears, Is Uber then charging passenger more than paying driver on stealth surge?


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

MHR said:


> At Uber's all-hands meeting today, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi announced the transportation company's new "cultural norms," which includes values like "We build globally, we live locally" and "We do the right thing. Period."
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/these-are-ubers-new-cultural-norms/


the Uber's biggest problem is always lying without blush. They overcharge riders and underpaid drivers to maximize their greediness. My best wish for them is to bring their vanity wealth to tombs.


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

Whatever happened to drivers protesting and standing up?

All that talk and news has been gone for a long time. It is extremely sad that drivers don't understand that we control our fate. Drivers can make it surge all the time if we wanted to, but "we" are too desperate chasing that quick and low wage dollar. Literally all this takes is drivers talking to eachother. Let the desperate drivers take the minimum and non surge fares and the other ones on the team to let it surge and make what we deserve.

THE ISSUE WITH UBER AND LYFT IS THE MINIMUM FARES- You want me to drive15-30 minutes and make less then 5 dollars? While you charge passengers double? This is the real issue and the reason so many drivers can't stand it.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

MHR said:


> "We build globally, we live locally"


WTF does that even *mean*?

Do they really think _anyone_ gives a shit about PR nonsense and tired platitudes from a 1990s Successories poster on the office wall?

That's not leadership.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> "we" are too desperate chasing that quick and low wage dollar.


Who are "we"?! These are typical Uber drivers. They feel that "less is better than nothing".

Retiree
Single mom
Immigrants
College kids
Low-end living persons
Bad credit
Criminals
Sexual offenders
Losers

Did I miss any?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

jester121 said:


> WTF does that even *mean*?
> 
> Do they really think _anyone_ gives a shit about PR nonsense and tired platitudes from a 1990s Successories poster on the office wall?
> 
> That's not leadership.


Well, you have to remember the audience. Dara is talking to a roomful of millennials, and they get all aroused (each in whatever manifestation they identify with) by talk like that.

But more important, he is trying to send the message that there is a new Sheriff in town and business as usual is over. Uber will change -- without the current Uberkids if they don't make the changes needed.

This is his key point to his employees: *"...it's clear that the culture and approach that got Uber where it is today is not what will get [Uber] to the next level," *

Sure some of the verbiage is amusing and much of it is vague, but that's true of all statements like this from all companies. These are _goals and parameters_, not an action plan. But it's a major step up from Travis telling them what kind of drugs they can use and what kind of co-worker sex is permissible.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Well, you have to remember the audience. Dara is talking to a roomful of millennials, and they get all aroused (each in whatever manifestation they identify with) by talk like that.


I think people _think _that about millennials, but I've also noticed a lot of them have pretty well-tuned bullshit detectors, and they may be getting fed up with the diet of nonsensical buzzwords they've been fed since they got to high school.

What can I say, I'm a crusty old bastard and I've been hearing this vision/mission bullshit at every job I've had in the past 30 years, and it never amounted to a hill of beans really -- just words and wasted time.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

MHR said:


> At Uber's all-hands meeting today, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi announced the transportation company's new "cultural norms," which includes values like "We build globally, we live locally" and "We do the right thing. Period."
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/these-are-ubers-new-cultural-norms/


The right thing to do is to raise driver pay rates and stop taking half the money.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

corniilius said:


> *So, what about the drivers?*
> Not once do I see them mentioned in your "Cultural Norms" post. They are Uber's most important asset, yet turnover in that department continues to remain high. If Uber valued quality over quantity and took better care of their drivers, the customers would have a much better experience.
> 
> Sent this directly to Dara, we'll see if he responds.


No response yet. Maybe by next week.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

"We do the right thing. Period"

That's strike one for you Dara little lying shit.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I agree about Dara.
> 
> Unfortunately Uber corporate is filled with hundred of TK like-minded people that TK hired, and thousand more like-minded that the first wave then hired. And with TK still vying for power, I can only guess at what a shit show is truly there for Dara to tackle.
> 
> I would really love for Uber to become the company that we want it to be. But Skeptical is the accurate, polite description of my feelings.


The only real solution is to raise PAX rates on par with Taxis. Hell, we are better than taxis, that's the whole point right? PAX will not blink an eye, who wants to ride in a shit car with someone who barely speaks english, with no rating system to keep everything in check? That's the flaw in this whole movement. Thinking that you have to be 30% cheaper when 10% would have done the trick, assuming high standards like vehicles under 7 years old, and drivers who are motivated to be friendly, and can't pull the old "long way" trick because technology does not allow it. It's time to be profitable, the drivers aren't going to accept pay cuts, the PAX has to pay up, the nearly free ride is over. Uber needs to raise fares or die. AND share the wealth with drivers.

Raising PAX rates will reduce the cash burn of 2 billion dollars a year, spreading the wealth to drivers who have decent credit and newer cars would seal the deal. It seems so simple but I doubt anyone will listen.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Ha! That will be the day.


That was our company motto too! It, however was not translated into workers pay and compensation. Needless to say, I quit that job.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

roadman said:


> "We do the right thing. Period"
> 
> That's strike one for you Dara little lying shit.


No you don't, period. Try harder, period. Stop using the word period at the end of every sentence, period. It's insulting our intelligence, period. We will unionize if you keep this shit up, period. Unions have thousands of lobbyists in the world, period. You are backing us into a corner, period.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

SatMan said:


> The 180 days needs to be extended a bit...


Don't need more days to raise rates!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Providence?
> I hope you checked for rust.


It was security vehicle for 1 fenced in closed agency. No rust.. Thing runs great.
Have complete records.



Chris1973 said:


> No you don't, period. Try harder, period. Stop using the word period at the end of every sentence, period. It's insulting our intelligence, period. We will unionize if you keep this shit up, period. Unions have thousands of lobbyists in the world, period. You are backing us into a corner, period.


UNION



stpetej said:


> Please read again. "We harness the power and scale of our global operations to deeply connect with the cities, communities, drivers and riders that we serve, every day."


They RAPE the unskilled and Manipulate the uneducated.



SatMan said:


> The 180 days needs to be extended a bit...


Its perfect.
1/2 a Year for a Half Fast effort !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Providence?
> I hope you checked for rust.


Soon
" BLACK LIVES"& " WHITE LIVES "
Wont matter anymore.

STAY DISTRACTED MY FRIENDS.

THIS IS NO LONGER " THE AMERICA"

You grew up in !

The THIRD WORLD IS NOW UNIVERSAL UNDER GLOBALIST GOVERNMENT !

Stay " Distracted".

By the time you AWAKEN

IT WILL BE TOO LATE !​


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

MHR said:


> At Uber's all-hands meeting today, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi announced the transportation company's new "cultural norms," which includes values like "We build globally, we live locally" and "We do the right thing. Period."
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/these-are-ubers-new-cultural-norms/


I thought I'd never live to see the day when Uber sounds like "Do no wrong" Google.

Now I'm afraid. Very, very, afraid....

edit: just noticed the new CEO is also another male. At least they hired a minority male. But so much for any effectiveness on Eric Holder's inquisition into amending Uber's Enronesque, male driven culture. Where are all the vicitimized feminists when you need them? 

Typical sexist and misogynist bigots. 

I demand all female Uber employees rise up in indignation. And sue Uber's executive board of directors in a mass tort litigation until they hire this politically correct, culturally conscious and socially progressive female role model. Never pick a man to do a woman's job Uber!










Anti Uber campaigners would think twice before trying to mess around with Uber with this woman at the helm that's for sure.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

MHR said:


> That's true but at this moment we, the drivers, are the face of Uber to most pax. Any person that contracts with or works for a company is a representative of that company. If employees at a business treat me poorly you can bet I will go elsewhere to spend my money.
> 
> You read on these boards, everyday, about how some drivers treat their pax poorly and it's related to the driver's perception of how they're being treated by Uber.
> 
> Uber is succeeding and drivers are not seeing any benefits.


No they won't go anywhere it's 41% of actual costs they can complain all they want they not going to wait longer & pay more, 10 Ubers can cancel on em and still beat a cab

Nothing this company says matters until they raise rates drivers aren't ignoring and cancelling rides that pay it's pretty simple

1.50 a mile .25 a miniute 100% if $7 minimum fare is the bare minimum to cover costs and make minimum wage period until then it's game on where 96% fail because 80%+ of the blank contracts Uber sends are literally slavery and require free labor & use if ones vehicle

Or they could add a$5 pick up fee driver gets 100% of on trips less than 10 miles, poor people aren't supposed to have private drivers/chauffeurs for a reason and outside of a few cities cabs aren't meant to be taken daily

This Ponzi will keep going as long as they keep subsidizing the price of the ride and letting the driver share in the loss


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

jester121 said:


> WTF does that even *mean*?
> 
> Do they really think _anyone_ gives a shit about PR nonsense and tired platitudes from a 1990s Successories poster on the office wall?
> 
> That's not leadership.


Empty corporate buzzwords are so....cute?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Synergy said:


>


There is no such thing as an ISIS unity finger, regardless of from whatever horseshit media you captured that --oh, I mean twittershit. Muslims holding up their index finger are simply emphasizing their obsession with monotheism. It is a common and longstanding gesture, probably one that middle-eastern muslims feel is important due to their proximity to their nemesis, polytheistic Vedic culture.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> There is no such thing as an ISIS unity finger, regardless of from whatever horseshit media you captured that --oh, I mean twittershit. Muslims holding up their index finger are simply emphasizing their obsession with monotheism. It is a common and longstanding gesture, probably one that middle-eastern muslims feel is important due to their proximity to their nemesis, polytheistic Vedic culture.


Polytheism is such a threat in 2017, I know exactly how they feel.
Our neighborhood has almost been taken over by Zeusites, followers of the ancient Greek pantheon. They revel heartily on Baccchus week and oh the mess after the Aphrodite Festival.
It's all we can do to nip it in the bud.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> The only real solution is to raise PAX rates on par with Taxis. Hell, we are better than taxis, that's the whole point right? PAX will not blink an eye, who wants to ride in a shit car with someone who barely speaks english, with no rating system to keep everything in check? That's the flaw in this whole movement. Thinking that you have to be 30% cheaper when 10% would have done the trick, assuming high standards like vehicles under 7 years old, and drivers who are motivated to be friendly, and can't pull the old "long way" trick because technology does not allow it. It's time to be profitable, the drivers aren't going to accept pay cuts, the PAX has to pay up, the nearly free ride is over. Uber needs to raise fares or die. AND share the wealth with drivers.
> 
> Raising PAX rates will reduce the cash burn of 2 billion dollars a year, spreading the wealth to drivers who have decent credit and newer cars would seal the deal. It seems so simple but I doubt anyone will listen.


no it WON'T...

if uber raises rates lyft won't, and so on and so forth...

If ONLY uber raises their rates everyone will jump ship to lyft..

Neither company can raise customer rates... Unless they collude.. which is probably illegal..

Both companies are stuck between 2 rocks..

Keeping rates at the point they are at = losing money
raising rates = losing customers

There's no winning... period...

everybody loses...

Until someone goes bankrupt or pulls a magic bullet out of their behind..


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

SatMan said:


> The 180 days needs to be extended a bit...


Please no. No more. I cant take any more 180 days of change. What next? A pay cut?.... oh.....wait....


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

When Uber CEO says, "Hey, our bad. We are obviously not just an App but are a Transportation Company", and "We will be giving Drivers the option of compensatory payment and/or equity", then I'll believe this PR.

Until then... Blah blah blah


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> There is no such thing as an ISIS unity finger, regardless of from whatever horseshit media you captured that --oh, I mean twittershit. Muslims holding up their index finger are simply emphasizing their obsession with monotheism. It is a common and longstanding gesture, probably one that middle-eastern muslims feel is important due to their proximity to their nemesis, polytheistic Vedic culture.


But you MUST ADMIT

INDIA HAS SOME " COOL" GODS !

Humming Bob Marley's "One Love" . . .



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Polytheism is such a threat in 2017, I know exactly how they feel.
> Our neighborhood has almost been taken over by Zeusites, followers of the ancient Greek pantheon. They revel heartily on Baccchus week and oh the mess after the Aphrodite Festival.
> It's all we can do to nip it in the bud.


We celebrate Bacchus, Toth, Zeus , Aprhodite, Appollo, Zulu and many others every year in New Orleans.

There is a Carnival Crew with Parade named after each one !

The world is invited.

We call it " Mardi Gras".

You do not know of cleaning up messes until you have experienced this one.

Voodoo Fest went well last month . . .



Cynergie said:


> I thought I'd never live to see the day when Uber sounds like "Do no wrong" Google.
> 
> Now I'm afraid. Very, very, afraid....
> 
> ...


P.s.
The woman in your picture would be STONED TO DEATH for wearing makeup which she is wearing in picture.

Also, no TRUE fundamentalist group of Relegious Warriors would EVER name themselves " ISIS".

Isis is the name of an ancient Egyptian Goddess. Research " Cult of Isis".

Such a Blaspheme name could be cause for beheading.

Think about this FACT.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> But you MUST ADMIT
> 
> INDIA HAS SOME " COOL" GODS !
> 
> ...


Now Dats some Culture!

Rakos


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

OMG GO! said:


> Please no. No more. I cant take any more 180 days of change. What next? A pay cut?.... oh.....wait....


Well, in their defense...they didn't say '180 Days of POSITIVE Change' !


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ABC123DEF said:


> Well, in their defense...they didn't say '180 Days of POSITIVE Change' !


So tell me...

Just how do you defend...

The indefensible...???


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Now Dats some Culture!
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 175127


You have the best Monkeys, hands down.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You have the best Monkeys, hands down.


Well sir, with all due respect to Rakos, whose monkeys are fabulous indeed, clearly Uber has the best monkeys. Chief Monkey Officer Dara, exhibit #1.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

I beg to differ. The deridere on Contestant #1 is the junk in the truck Uber drivers get after a typical 12 hr shift. Contestant #2 no contest. And Contestant #3 takes the cake any day of the week 

*#1* *****-Habilis*









*#2* *****-Erectus*









*#3 Homosapien-Sapien*


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> I beg to differ. The deridere on Contestant #1 is the junk in the truck Uber drivers get after a typical 12 hr shift. Contestant #2 no contest. And Contestant #3 takes the cake any day of the week
> 
> *#1* *****-Habilis*
> 
> ...


And I will beg to differ with your differing. Those are NOT monkeys. #1 is a baboon, #2 is an orangutan, and #3 is Travis Kalanik demonstrating the universal Uber Driver Yoga Pose, BOHICA!


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Both companies are stuck between 2 rocks..
> 
> Keeping rates at the point they are at = losing money
> raising rates = losing customers
> ...


In my area, Western NY/Buffalo, the fares are so unbelievably cheap compared to taxis that fares could go up 15% and I don't think pax would blink an eye. There is a North and South university campuses here and taxi fares for a 4 mile, 12 minute ride between the 2 campuses will cost a passenger $30-$35 bucks.

I have a similar ride in my history at 4.8 miles and 12 minutes and the rider cost was $10.57. TEN FIFTY SEVEN! There isn't even a question which option the rider will go with. A 15% increase would cost the rider $12.16. Hell even a 25% increase would still only cost the rider $13.21. That's less than half the cost of a taxi.

On the extreme opposite side, I have a ride that is 24.5 miles and nearly 32 minutes. The rider payment was $32.87. How is it that a ride 5 times the distance and 3 times the duration cost less than that cab ride? The rates are too low.


----------



## Homebrand Taxi (Mar 30, 2016)

Got to love how Khosrowshahi says that "resilience is their secret weapon". Guess it is not so secret now. 

And what exactly does he mean by "resilience"? Sounds more like a directive to continue to deny wrongdoing, to obfuscate authorities until they come down hard on you (e.g London) and put the wagons in a circle to defend a company seeking (and failing) to make itself profitable with a pricing model that works for Mars Bars on special at your local supermarket but will never work for a service where the service provider pays for all the inputs. 

Uber is the bastard child of 15th century capitalism and a new brand of 21st century amorality.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Blatherskite said:


> There is no such thing as an ISIS unity finger, regardless of from whatever horseshit media you captured that --oh, I mean twittershit. Muslims holding up their index finger are simply emphasizing their obsession with monotheism. It is a common and longstanding gesture, probably one that middle-eastern muslims feel is important due to their proximity to their nemesis, polytheistic Vedic culture.


Methinks the pointer finger means the same thing in Islam as the middle finger means in the rest of the world.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> no it WON'T...
> 
> if uber raises rates lyft won't, and so on and so forth...
> 
> ...


if uber raised rates the only ones who would still drive for lyft would be the ones already banned from uber.

if uber raised rates lyft wiuld also within the week no one would drive for them


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

at-007smartLP said:


> if uber raised rates the only ones who would still drive for lyft would be the ones already banned from uber.
> 
> if uber raised rates lyft wiuld also within the week no one would drive for them


You act as if pax don't have both companies by the balls.
Let's visit your scenario:
Uber raises rates, 95% of pax click Lyft.
A few diehard drivers stay the course with Uber for 3 days, very few pings.

Drivers go where the pings are.
It's not rocket science.
#ants101


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

roadman said:


> "We do the right thing. Period"
> 
> That's strike one for you Dara little lying shit.


Please complete the missing part of his quote before passing harsh judgement.
"We do the right thing. As long as we decide what the right thing is.
Because we can.
Period."


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Please complete the missing part of his quote before passing harsh judgement.
> "We do the right thing. As long as we decide what the right thing is.
> Because we can.
> Period."


We do the right thing FOR THE SHAREHOLDERS. Period.


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

MHR said:


> At Uber's all-hands meeting today, CEO Dara Khosrowshahi announced the transportation company's new "cultural norms," which includes values like "We build globally, we live locally" and "We do the right thing. Period."
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/07/these-are-ubers-new-cultural-norms/


Uber is the furthest thing from normal and they always screw their drivers over so they don't always do the right thing. They are money hungry nerds who only care about themselves


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You act as if pax don't have both companies by the balls.
> Let's visit your scenario:
> Uber raises rates, 95% of pax click Lyft.
> A few diehard drivers stay the course with Uber for 3 days, very few pings.
> ...


pax wait 15+ minutes for a chauferre the horror the horror

lyft way to small its already 10 uber pings for 1 lyft & usually double the wait

we can agree to disagree but if uber raised rates i doubt many would stick with lyft and im betting lyft would follow suit shortly after

the magic number on either platform is least $5 more per ride to the driver 100% of until then its never gonna work you have to eventually pay drivers over the cost

so are riders willing to pay that? if not its doomed to fail because a self driving car isnt going to be cheaper than getting an idiot to do it for $4 which only m $2 is profit, hardly worth the 20+ minutes, risk of life, & wear/tear...

its a thin line between loss & profit for the driver, uber is already 13+ billion in the hole and climbing any 3rdgrader can tell they wont ever make a profit so its all moot only a few hundred people at the top will benefit from their scam then theyll be bought or bailed out


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

at-007smartLP said:


> pax wait 15+ minutes for a chauferre the horror the horror
> 
> lyft way to small its already 10 uber pings for 1 lyft & usually double the wait
> 
> ...


No. Riders are not willing to pay that. What you and so many people fail to understand is that most Uber pax did not migrate from taxis or liveries.
Uber made their product so cheap, they made the drunk driver almost obsolete.

Uber is so cheap, they got people off of busses and out of subways.

If Uber goes away or gets expensive, the world just returns to piling into Tommy's car who's "not had much to drink", or the bus.
Most pax were never taxi pax.
Uber did the "saturate the city with cheap dope" scenario which drug dealers did to inner city neighborhoods 100 years ago.

Uber created a new class of junky.


----------



## vera lucia (Jul 2, 2017)

Ok let's see if someone understand
WE PAY THE SURGE

the end


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No. Riders are not willing to pay that. What you and so many people fail to understand is that most Uber pax did not migrate from taxis or liveries.
> Uber made their product so cheap, they made the drunk driver almost obsolete.
> 
> Uber is so cheap, they got people off of busses and out of subways.
> ...


Ridership is down on public transportation but I think that it gets overblown. Uber and Lyft haven't done a huge amount of damage to it yet. Public transit isn't very agile it doesn't adjust to the migration of people in a city. The NW quadrant might be the busiest 10 years ago but the NE might have a lot more volume today. Public transit still hasn't made an adjustment because they haven't found an efficient way to measure need.

https://www.washingtoncitypaper.com...ing-uber-and-lyft-shaped-dcs-restaurant-scene

It would be interesting if Lyft and Uber shut down in cities with mass transit, it would mess with how things are built up and could possible skew real estate values. This is more of a US problem, Europe has good transit that covers entire cities. In the US we don't cover everything as effectively since we have higher care use. This is a major reason why after a few years a city really can't afford to shut them down.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

CEO Dara Khosrowshahi Should resign. Uber is now taking like 75 percent of some fares in Charlotte. See Charlotte forum. Do the right thing? What a joke.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> CEO Dara Khosrowshahi Should resign. Uber is now taking like 75 percent of some fares in Charlotte. See Charlotte forum. Do the right thing? What a joke.


You know I'm not the prejudiced type...

Butt...did you ever notice...

That Iranians love to stick it to us...8>O

Or is that just me oversimplifying this...?

Rakos


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> No. Riders are not willing to pay that. What you and so many people fail to understand is that most Uber pax did not migrate from taxis or liveries.
> Uber made their product so cheap, they made the drunk driver almost obsolete.
> 
> Uber is so cheap, they got people off of busses and out of subways.
> ...


i def understand i honestly don't see a decline in requests over the years & i still do think many would still use the service if $5 more i always knew when i signed up it was a scab outfit no notions about that outta high school a steel company went on strike ad in paper $25 an hour this 1994, went in man they bussed us with armed guards into the spot bussed us out to secure hotel caked up for 2 weeks straight, i think everyone agrees cabs got out of control but at the same time theres a cost and when uber started it was just that competition but its been predatory for years & they don't care they collect on every ride whether its 100 feet or 100 miles, pretty obvious all the stuff they into skimming would be the least of their evil they at 5+ million rides a day they getting theres at the top only uber wants customers who cant afford the service great concept that could of really helped & changed things just poorly executed so its divide conquer war riders drivers cabbies company same ol story few at the top are getting it


----------



## vera lucia (Jul 2, 2017)

I think Dara is very surprise!!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Dara needs to recruit his top management team, get them all on board and settled in.
> 
> Then...and only then...I think you'll start to see REAL change.
> 
> ...


So far, driver success hasn't matched Uber's


----------



## vera lucia (Jul 2, 2017)

He should fire everyone


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

vera lucia said:


> He should fire everyone


He should do what major companies do when they want to downsize. Hire an outside consulting firm to come in and re-interview everyone for their own job. The ones who fail the new Uber smell test get axed within a week.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> no it WON'T...
> 
> if uber raises rates lyft won't, and so on and so forth...
> 
> ...


if uber does & lyft doesnt, who drives for lyft accept the drivers already kicked off uber? its already 10 uber requests for every one luft, think pax going to start waiting 20+ minites for the handful of Lyft drivers? iean they pretty much lose it when its 10 minutes like they forgot how long a cab would of took if i showed up.

right now gor whatever reason they ARE colluding on prices

only reason lyft even installed is for the 3 or 4 times a year uber will deactivate you at 3am on a sunday for no reason usually an error in their part that itll take a human 5 minutes to solve in person or 200 emails to support bots

anyhoo i screen so i really dont care would rather just drive when i felt like it like days gone past but its avoid 80+% of the blank contracts that dont cover costs & to insure a 1 star experience to the 10-20% of rides i still get that dont cover costs to lower my cancel rate & because no ones perfect they still trick me on occasion oh well


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Rat said:


> So far, driver success hasn't matched Uber's


Thank goodness!!! I'm not sure I could sustain losses of $700+ million every three months!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Thank goodness!!! I'm not sure I could sustain losses of $700+ million every three months!


Post of the week.


----------



## vera lucia (Jul 2, 2017)

For sale soon!


----------

